# Help! - Jumbo Jet of unknown origin



## Rambler (Jun 2, 2012)

What can anyone tell me about this bike? Who produced it? Does anyone have any literature or advertisements for this bike? What year was it produced? Any information anyone has is probably more than I know about it right now.

All that I can tell you is that the name on the bike is "Jumbo Jet",  it has rear suspension, Caliper front brake and coaster rear brake, 16" wheels with balloon 2.125 tires, and I believe it is from the 1970's but not sure about that.









And here is another one not belonging to me...


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Jun 3, 2012)

*Camper bike*

Its a 2 speed kickback, Camper Bike made by Staiger or (Stalger)? It's for riding around camp sites and lookin like dork in your sandals, black socks and bermuda shorts and nobby knees.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 3, 2012)

Barry's Bikes said:


> Its a 2 speed kickback, Camper Bike made by Staiger or (Stalger)? It's for riding around camp sites and lookin like dork in your sandals, black socks and bermuda shorts and nobby knees.




Thanks Barry, at least now I know it was made by Staiger. Thank goodness I never rode it around a camp site in Bermuda shorts, sandals, and black socks.

Anyone else out there have any information about this bike?
* I would really like to see an advertisement or piece of sales literature for it.
* When were these manufactured? It was built sometime before 1980, can someone document it's age?
* Anyone have any idea what country it was manufactured in?


----------



## OldRider (Jun 3, 2012)

Staiger is a German name...I know nothing about these bikes but maybe look in Germany for the manufacturer?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 4, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Staiger is a German name...I know nothing about these bikes but maybe look in Germany for the manufacturer?




Thanks, I'll try that, every little bit of information helps in piecing together this bike's history.


----------



## Bonanzarad (Apr 2, 2013)

This bike was made by "Kynast" in the early 70´s. It was sold by "Neckermann" in Germany! The name was given cause of the first Boing 747 which was called "Jumbo Jet" in Germany....
"Staiger" is not a manufacturer! I´ve got other pictures somewhere....


----------



## Rambler (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonanzarad said:


> This bike was made by "Kynast" in the early 70´s. It was sold by "Neckermann" in Germany! The name was given cause of the first Boing 747 which was called "Jumbo Jet" in Germany....
> "Staiger" is not a manufacturer! I´ve got other pictures somewhere....





Bonanzarad,

Thanks for that information. I would like to see the other photos if you run across them.


----------



## Bonanzarad (Apr 10, 2013)

Rambler said:


> Bonanzarad,
> 
> Thanks for that information. I would like to see the other photos if you run across them.









my Kynast-bicycles:


----------



## Bonanzarad (Apr 25, 2013)

*..*

finished last sunday:

*Kynast*


----------



## Social Suicide (Apr 26, 2013)

My Jumbo Jet has a Staiger headbadge. It is a single speed. I would love to find the front brake for it. I got mine without the correct handlebars and put some repop Walds on there but I see from the pictures the originals were more u shaped. Those are some great musclebikes! Thanks for the pics and the literature. Anybody got a front brake or a lead on one?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

Social Suicide said:


> My Jumbo Jet has a Staiger headbadge. It is a single speed. I would love to find the front brake for it. I got mine without the correct handlebars and put some repop Walds on there but I see from the pictures the originals were more u shaped. Those are some great musclebikes! Thanks for the pics and the literature. Anybody got a front brake or a lead on one?




Sweet chain guard Social Suicide!!!!!!!  I have one very similar on my 1950's Girardengo TwinBar.


----------



## Bonanzarad (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice condition! I didn´t see those brakes somewhere else, so I guess it will be hard to find them.......

Here´s annother nice picture of a JumboJet:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/f7wj-5-jpg.html


----------



## Social Suicide (Apr 26, 2013)

I am so diggin that GIANT rear reflector on the Europa. Are all of those Kynast bikes sporting a two piece crank? Amazing bikes! Great restorations.


----------

